# GSDfinder.com new website to find adoptable GSDs



## yuleane (May 3, 2009)

I made a new website, you should come and take a look at.
GSDfinder is very young, but we are growing fast and we hope that through this site some German Shepherds can find a loving forever home.
Shelters and rescues can also add their adoptable german shepherds, of course for free.

*GSDfinder.com*










Please comment how you like the site and if you have any recommendations (what to add...what to change...etc.)

Thank you!
Juliane


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

Nice.

Although when I clicked on Featured Dog (Nero) brings me to a blank page.


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

Oh, it seems in the comment section you have to enter a word (captcha) before submitting but I don't see any word?


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

*Re: GSDfinder.com new website to find adoptable GS*

It certainy has potential. You need to do some editing - - - some typos and misspelled words. BTW New York is often referred to as the heart of the "Great Northeast".


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: GSDfinder.com new website to find adoptable GS*

I think you've done a great job so far! I think one thing you might want to consider under the "Adotables!" section is, once you click on your region, to either offer a list of states that the person can click on that would bring them to a list of available dogs or make the state that each dog is located in is on that first page so people can more easily see dogs in their area.


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

hi juliane

the website looks good; i think it's a great idea

btw, just a thought, perhaps you could list retiring mwds; if they're not placed they're euthanized; it would be a major undertaking but the military might be interested in providing pics to increase their adoptions of these heroes
ellen


----------



## Sasha's Family (May 10, 2009)

Yes the same idea i think it is a great website i will try and make my own for german Shepherds i will use MoonFruit


----------



## yuleane (May 3, 2009)

Hey! Thank you for the many comments, I fixed some errors.. I would never figured out that problem on the comment section without your help..it did not work at all








I try to work on the typos as well, but I am from Germany, so English is my second language and it can be a little tough at times.. (I just moved here last June)

I am definitely working hard on it though, I think there is some improvement already.. I had sooo many problems with this blank pages but issue is hopefully solved as well...for right now.

Well it would be great if you would let me know about any other Errors, that really helps







The site is not even a month old so its still in the buggy stage... 

THANK YOU!









http://www.gsdfinder.com


----------

